# Unmalted Wheat



## Effect (22/8/08)

Hi there,

I was hoping if there was anyone that has successfully made a Belguim Wit with either malted or unmalted Wheat...

Is there a large difference between using the two (which one would you recommend).

Also, is there any retailer that would stock unmalted wheat (as I have read that it is hard to find - well everything american I have read). I live in Adelaide btw and have had a look at the beerbelly website - is torrified wheat similar?

Thanks


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/8/08)

Phillip said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was hoping if there was anyone that has successfully made a Belguim Wit with either malted or unmalted Wheat...
> 
> ...


Most of my customers/brewers use unmalted wheat HERE ,Because its rolled or torrified means is been gelatinised, you can add it straight to the mash.Personally I would go for rolled in a Wit, torrified seems to used a lot in English ales.
GB


----------



## ausdb (22/8/08)

Phillip said:


> I was hoping if there was anyone that has successfully made a Belguim Wit with either malted or unmalted Wheat...
> 
> Is there a large difference between using the two (which one would you recommend).
> 
> Also, is there any retailer that would stock unmalted wheat (as I have read that it is hard to find - well everything american I have read). I live in Adelaide btw and have had a look at the beerbelly website - is torrified wheat similar?





Gryphon Brewing said:


> Most of my customers/brewers use unmalted wheat HERE ,Because its rolled or torrified means is been gelatinised, you can add it straight to the mash.Personally I would go for rolled in a Wit, torrified seems to used a lot in English ales.
> GB


I have made a wit with unmalted wheat, it was in fact raw wheat straight from the grain silo at my father in laws farm. From memory I actually did a cereal mash on the stovetop with some pils malt to kick it along. But considering the pain in the backside it was to mill, I had to run it though twice and my poor little marga mill nearly had apoplexy plus screwing round with the cereal mash I wont be doing it this way next time. But it did have a certain pose factor with the father in laws farmer mates. 
Next time I am not going to mess around and have recently taken possession of some of gryphons fine rolled wheat and a large sack of Galaxy ale malt. Search for a recent thread about "putting the white in wit" there is some good information from some of our knowledgeable microbrewing members who give both of these ingredients "2 thumbs up" when it comes to making a good wit. Search for a recent thread titled "putting the white in wit" or on members "///" or "dig". If making a german hefeweizen then use the malted wheat but for a white wit you cant go past unmalted wheat, also the torrified stuff definitely has more of a breakfast cereal character especially if you use the sanitarium stuff from the health food shop (don't ask me how I know this  )


----------



## koongara (7/10/08)

I got some wheat from my folks farm this past weekend and am going to use it in a Wit in the comming weeks. just havent worked out how much to use or ow I'll crush it. any ideas?


----------



## GMK (7/10/08)

Ok - I have used raw wheat as well as JW malted Wheat in three brews.

1st was a wiezen bock double batch approx 6kg raw wheat, 5.4kg Munich, 1kg dark wheat, 200 carafa special 1 & 3068 yeast.
Came first in the wheat class in SABSOSA 2007.

2nd was another wiezen bock June this year - same recipe but 50% raw with 50% malted and 3368 yeast.
Came 3rd in the wheat category this year at SABSOSA. Not as thick as the 1st one but easier to drink.

In the process of making my Apricot Wit for teh SA XMAS Case swap 2008 with 400gms raw wheat - still in primary.

All time i have milled it mixed in with the barley. Just do a 90min mash - have done a 50, 60, 67 Step mash for 2 of the brews. Last brew just did a 90min at 66C.

Hope this helps.


----------

